# Danish: What are the general temperature of "koldt, lunt og varmt vand"?



## Ludwig Lukasiewicz

The essential is the difference of "lunt" with the other two.


----------



## Svenke

It's not really possible to say exactly which temperature _lun _is. It will normally be said about a pleasant temperature.


----------



## Sepia

It would never come to my mind to use "lunt" for the temperature of water.

Varmt would be any temperature from and above the temperature where it does not cool down my body - meaning approx. the temperature of my skin.

I would really like to know where you found that - 
"koldt, lunt og varmt vand"


----------



## Svenke

I'm not anywhere near a native speaker of Danish, but it's fairly easy to find that "lunt vand", "det lune vand" are commonly used in Danish. Just google the phrases and see!


----------



## Segorian

Although I don't know Danish very well, I happen to be a frequent reader of baking recipes in that language. In the context of such recipes, at least, the terms _lunt vand_ and _lunkent vand_ are interchangeable and correspond to “lukewarm water” as used in baking recipes in English. More generally, I believe we can say that the meaning is ‘neither hot nor cold, as experienced by the human body’. Nothing more precise than that.


----------



## Emil100

Yes, "lun" means "a little hot", but not very hot.


----------



## PoulBA

lun has a positive connotation like mentioned above for baking - just so, not too warm and not too cold
lunken has a negative connotation - it's the temperature of your coffee when you have left it to long because you are engulfed in answering questions at Word Reference.


----------



## serbianfan

Yes, Poul, I can see the "lunken kaffe" is a problem for you, because you reply to so many threads here. So I suggest that the moderators send you a thermos flask for your excellent services to the Danish language


----------



## Sepia

serbianfan said:


> Yes, Poul, I can see the "lunken kaffe" is a problem for you, because you reply to so many threads here. So I suggest that the moderators send you a thermos flask for your excellent services to the Danish language



"Lunken kaffe" would certainly pose a problem to me - but not for linguistic reasons. Why does it make me think of the old ferries going across Store Baelt?

And "lunt vand"?

I couldn't quite put my finger on it untill I saw this phrase in an article:

Familien kan koncentrere sig om hinanden og nyde udfoldelserne i *det lune vand* i babybassinet 

It is an article about swimming with babies. 
My definition of "lun" would be, "warm in a way that feels pleasant on your body".


----------

